# Help Build A Competitive Eldar Army List For Throne of Skulls



## Selorian

James Tighe who is a wargaming columnist for At Tha Movies is a fluff player who needs help building a competitive Eldar army list for this year's Throne of Skulls tournament. 

To make things a little more difficult, James has given himself a budget of £50.00, nut intends to use some of his existing models.

You can check out James' army list and offer your suggestions via the following link: Help Me Build A Competitive Eldar Army List


----------



## Moriouce

Intresting challange. Will be fun to see what list he uses in the end and how it placed at the tourny.


----------

